# Insect feeding age?



## Kari99 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello! 
I took Amy (cute little female, 2 months old) to the vet yesterday and he told me I should not feed insects until she is at least 6 months old. Is that true? 'Cause I have already given her some dubia roaches and mealworms (which she loved btw).
I don't know if I should believe considering he told me the best mix for hedgehogs was Mazuri, Royal Canin and Nupec because of their excellent ingredients.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Skeeisme (Apr 11, 2021)

I’m pretty sure it’s fine to give hedgies bugs before the age of six months. I googled it just in case and nothing said that you couldn’t.


----------



## Kari99 (Apr 15, 2021)

Skeeisme said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s fine to give hedgies bugs before the age of six months. I googled it just in case and nothing said that you couldn’t.


Thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I was told to start from 2 months as soon as I got her home.

Excellent ingredints🤣 Ik two of those foods have the worst ingredients foods could have🤣 That has made me laugh so much.


----------



## Kari99 (Apr 15, 2021)

Ria said:


> I was told to start from 2 months as soon as I got her home.


Thanks! 



Ria said:


> Ik two of those foods have the worst ingredients foods could have🤣 That has made me laugh so much.


Same, after he gave me a speech of how "wholesome" their diet was and how mine is probably lacking a lot of nutrients (they follow the guidelines I have read here) I just thought 'oh sweetie'🤣


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Kari99 said:


> Same, after he gave me a speech of how "wholesome" their diet was and how mine is probably lacking a lot of nutrients (they follow the guidelines I have read here) I just thought 'oh sweetie'🤣


If there is one thing in life, vets are not always right and give you a great laugh over it at times 🤣 

My old vet tried to tell me royal canin and purina are high quality when they are both rubbish.
Also told me mealworms are the best insects for them which is again so wrong.
Told me that insects aren't that important at all and If I dont like them then they aint needed.
She is my old vet as she lied to me telling me she knew about them and had treated some before, then as soon as Holly balled she almost dropped her and clearly knew nothing.


----------



## Kari99 (Apr 15, 2021)

Ria said:


> If there is one thing in life, vets are not always right and give you a great laugh over it at times 🤣


I can imagine🤣 



Ria said:


> She is my old vet as she lied to me telling me she knew about them and had treated some before, then as soon as Holly balled she almost dropped her and clearly knew nothing


At least you found out soon enough I hope that didn't stress out Holly too much though!
.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Kari99 said:


> At least you found out soon enough I hope that didn't stress out Holly too much though!


Oh I am glad I found out while she was still young and before I even really needed a vet.
No thankfully didn't make her stressed. Though she did decided that no one but me can hold her without issues, don't blame her though!


----------



## HedgieMomm (Apr 15, 2021)

5-6 months my hedgehog would not eat any bugs when he was younger he hated them! But if your hedgie still wont take them feed them chicken without spices eggs Etc..


----------



## SunnyLeslie (Apr 13, 2021)

Meals should be comprehensive and varied. Flour beetles do not contain fiber, and cat food contains it, as well as vegetables. A hedgehog, like a person, needs fiber for good bowel function.


----------

